# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Brass Nut Replacement

## dc99

Hi, 
I have a worn out brass nut from some old wood working machinery ... I'm not 100% sure but I believe its called a Brass Lead Screw Nut?  The diameter is 30mm, length is 25mm long (not critical) and thread is approximately 19mm. 
Can anyone tell me where I might be able to get a replacement in Melbourne. 
Cheers!

----------


## havabeer

sounds like you just need to drill and and tap... also if its to screw onto the thread of the picture you've posted you'll find its a square or acme thread (square threads are alot better at holding loads before stripping out but harder to cut) you'll probably have to talk to a machine shop about getting a nut made up

----------


## lazydays

:Iagree: 
Looks like an ACME thread to me.. When I worked in a machine shop I can never remember having a tap and die set for ACME. Everything was always cut on a lathe.
It might be cheaper to hunt around for old bits of machinery (vices are usually acme) and buy the whole thing.

----------


## Bros

Lead screws are usually square threads as they are more precise and can take heavy loads when heavy cutting. They don't make taps it is just a matter of getting one cut from a piece of bronze.  
Any machinist can make one

----------


## dc99

Thanks everyone for the responses... It's always a bit difficult calling people when you don't know what you need. 
Can anyone recommend me someone in Melbourne and what would be a reasonable price...  I'm very much out of my expertise here...

----------


## manofaus

go to a bearing shop that sells linear bearings. find out if they sell internal square thread. 15yrs ago I did a lot of this in automation and bought it all from a bearing place.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thanks everyone for the responses... It's always a bit difficult calling people when you don't know what you need.   
> .

   :Sigh: 
The amount of times I've been running around to shops asking for "a swivelly thing" or "adjustable wotsit"   
Since the internet came along it's easier to look like you know what you're talking about though.
Until they ask a further question.   :Rolleyes:

----------

